# postfix bricht bei start oder restart ab.



## mrairbrush (25. Nov. 2016)

Aus irgend einem Grund läuft postfix nicht mehr.
Fehlermeldung:
# postfix start
/usr/sbin/postconf: fatal: file /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 41: bad field count
postfix/postfix-script: fatal: cannot execute /usr/sbin/postconf!

in systemctl finde ich folgendes:

systemd-udevd[121]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/ploop35478p1, 10) failed: Operation not permitt
networking[166]: postconf: fatal: file /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 28: bad field count
Die Zeile ist eigentlich ausgeklammert.

Die master.cf sieht so aus.


#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master" or
# on-line: http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html).
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#  (yes)  (yes)  (yes)  (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp inet n - - - - smtpd
#smtp  inet  n  -  -  -  1  postscreen
#smtpd  pass  -  -  -  -  -  smtpd
#dnsblog  unix  -  -  -  -  0  dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -  -  -  -  0  tlsproxy
#submission inet n  -  -  -  -  smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
  smtps inet n - - - - smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
-o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#  628 inet n - - - - qmqpd
pickup  unix  n  -  -  60  1  pickup
cleanup  unix  n  -  -  -  0  cleanup
qmgr  unix  n  -  n  300  1  qmgr
# qmgr  unix  n  -  n  300  1  oqmgr
tlsmgr  unix  -  -  -  1000?  1  tlsmgr
rewrite  unix  -  -  -  -  -  trivial-rewrite
bounce  unix  -  -  -  -  0  bounce
defer  unix  -  -  -  -  0  bounce
trace  unix  -  -  -  -  0  bounce
verify  unix  -  -  -  -  1  verify
flush  unix  n  -  -  1000?  0  flush
proxymap  unix  -  -  n  -  -  proxymap
proxywrite unix -  -  n  -  1  proxymap
smtp  unix  -  -  -  -  -  smtp
relay  unix  -  -  -  -  -  smtp
#  -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq  unix  n  -  -  -  -  showq
error  unix  -  -  -  -  -  error
retry  unix  -  -  -  -  -  error
discard  unix  -  -  -  -  -  discard
local  unix  -  n  n  -  -  local
virtual  unix  -  n  n  -  -  virtual
lmtp  unix  -  -  -  -  -  lmtp
anvil  unix  -  -  -  -  1  anvil
scache  unix  -  -  -  -  1  scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#  lmtp  cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix   -   n   n   -   2   pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}

amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes


127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - n - - smtpd
  -o content_filter=
  -o local_recipient_maps=
  -o relay_recipient_maps=
  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
  -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


127.0.0.1:10027 inet n - n - - smtpd
  -o content_filter=
  -o local_recipient_maps=
  -o relay_recipient_maps=
  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
  -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
    -o milter_default_action=accept
     -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


----------



## florian030 (26. Nov. 2016)

#submission inet n - - - - smtpd muss ja auch submission inet n - - - - smtpd sein


----------



## mrairbrush (26. Nov. 2016)

Bekomme immer noch Fehler auf Zeile 41. (bad field count)
Da steht 
#  628 inet n - - - - qmqpd


----------



## mrairbrush (26. Nov. 2016)

Hat sich erledigt.
Fehler war das fehlende spacing vor 
 -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

Warum das solche Auswirkungen hat und auch noch falsche Zeile als Fehler gemeldet wird??  Vielleicht weiß das hier jemand.
Lösung fand ich als ich nach bad field count suchte.
http://superuser.com/questions/809479/fatal-error-bad-field-count-while-configuring-postfix


----------



## robotto7831a (27. Nov. 2016)

Der Parser versucht die Einstellungen zu verstehen und irgendwann ist er halt verwirrt und dann können schon mal komische Fehlermeldungen dabei entstehen.

Die Frage ist eher, warum auf einmal deine Datei derart verändert ist.


----------

